# Tonight's Presidential Debate?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Your thoughts on the likely scenario / outcome of tonights's debate?
If it goes the full 15 rounds, I'm pickin' the Orange Bomber over Smokin' Joe, by a split-decision.
Otherwise, the thing'll have been rigged!🤪🤪🤪
Don't know why they dont run the under-card bout ("Iron" Mike Pence vs. Kamala "the D.A." Harris) first?
"ah-letsssss-get-ready-to-rrrrruuuummmmmbbbleeeee!!"


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

Two senior's debate - It's more like get ready to mumble!!!!


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Hillary Clinton was a skilled politician and Trump still got his message out during every debate.

The person who wins this debate will be the one who leaves the stage the least ashamed.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I predict Trump will roll right over Biden.

I also predict it won't matter in the election. At this point people don't care who wins the debate. Their vote is already locked in.

If he goes down, I hope Biden goes down swinging though.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I agree Jargey..........a VP debate before the main event would have been a good idea.

Maybe Kamala Harris has been getting Biden ready.......which would be good for him.

She will make stew out of Pence. Her experience as a courtroom prosecutor gives her a big edge.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

sags said:


> She will make stew out of Pence. Her experience as a courtroom prosecutor gives her a big edge.


Tim Kaine is an experienced senator, lawyer, former law professor, mayor and governor. Yet in the last VP debate Pence made mincemeat of Kaine. As a politician Pence is as shallow as a puddle in a hot desert, but he is very experienced as a commentator and debater, and highly skilled at glossing over issues while remaining calm and smiling smugly.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

fstamand said:


> Two senior's debate - It's more like get ready to mumble!!!!


LOL!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Have plans to stay completely away from the gong show. The 2 minute read in the morning will be good enough. 

Will watch something on Netflix instead.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> Have plans to stay completely away from the gong show. The 2 minute read in the morning will be good enough.
> 
> Will watch something on Netflix instead.


Come on, it's like driving by an accident - you just can't help but look.

To watch Trump in action is far more entertaining than Netflix, to me anyway.

Are you telling us there won't even be a quick flip to peek?

ltr


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Not a chance. I actually don't watch regular TV except occasionally for local Okanagan news.....and the occasional NFL game or auto race.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I think Ben Shapiro said it the best

It will be Chewbacca vs the Swedish Chef, lots of noise and nobody will understand what they're saying.

I'd rather see Harris vs Trump, she's the real nominee.

What would be awesome is a Joe Rogan interview/debate, that would be unbelievable.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> I agree Jargey..........a VP debate before the main event would have been a good idea.


Seniors singles are a bit of a bore. In this case, a doubles match might be more interesting. 

Might seem a bit unfair perhaps with men's doubles vs mixed doubles. With these pairings, Mixed would no doubt be the favorites.

PS: Just finished watching Shapo win his first round match at Roland Garros!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm sure keeping expectations rock bottom for Biden won't hurt Trump at all...


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

agent99 said:


> Seniors singles are a bit of a bore. In this case, a doubles match might be more interesting.
> 
> PS: Just finished watching Shapo win his first round match at Roland Garros!


French Open is on the go? why didnt somebody tell me? is the joker allowed to play?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

tonight might even rival the excitement of last week's throne speech....or sock-boy's whatever...
nah....probably not....


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I have no plans to watch this.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'll add one thing though. Personally I find it upsetting and kind of heartbreaking to watch a country crumble and fail.

I'm not an American, but I (still am) a US taxpayer. I've worked in the US, have friends & family there, business partners and I believe in many American ideals. Canada is very dependent on the US, and *we need* them to be a healthy and properly functioning country.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

I look forward to Trump debating Bill Wallace... 🤣


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

Whatever... Just make sure you have plenty of booze and shot glasses on hand:

*2020 Presidential Debate Drinking Game*


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

There's a real betting market (a futures market) on elections, called the Iowa Electronic Markets:








Henry B. Tippie College of Business


IEM - Iowa Electronic Markets - The University of Iowa




iemweb.biz.uiowa.edu





The Winner Take All market currently prices
DEM 0.754
REP 0.280

It will be interesting to see if these futures move during the debate.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Joe Biden has refused to take a drug test and has refused to be checked for an earpiece.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Prairie Guy said:


> Joe Biden has refused to take a drug test and has refused to be checked for an earpiece.


Trump has refused to have a psychiatric examination done.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> French Open is on the go? why didnt somebody tell me? is the joker allowed to play?


Yes, he is playing and #1 seed.
Only 1 of 4 Canadian men (Shapo) made it to 2nd round (Raonic not playing)
Amazingly, 2 of 2 Canadian women made it to 2nd round (Bianca not playing) One of them is a youngster who won the Junior French Open last year - Leylah Fernandez.

Of course not at all exciting compared with the great contest we get to watch (or not) this evening. It's going to be Amazing! (or not) Everyone is saying so (or not)


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Trump has refused to have a psychiatric examination done.


Why would we? 
He's a "very stable genius".


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Prairie Guy said:


> Joe Biden has refused to take a drug test and has refused to be checked for an earpiece.


Trump has refused to reveal his tax returns with a bullshit excuse about an audit (which has no bearing on whether he reveals his tax return).


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

All I can say is that it is too bad that the Joe Rogan debate isn't happening, if only for the experience of watching Rogan tell Trump to STFU with his interruptions.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I watched the whole thing and it reminded me of a couple of 12 year olds arguing in a school yard. You could ask Biden about anything from his tax policy to the space program and get 15 seconds of meaningless blather then an attack on Trump. Evidently the Democrats have no program except orange man bad, and we will fix everything by some miracle.

Trump wasn't much better. It is true he did have some claims of having done a good job over the last 3 1/2 years but he spent a lot of time interrupting and yelling. I would have liked to hear either of them lay out a coherent sensible platform.

Biden surprised me by not making a single major gaffe. Evidently his Alzheimer's is not as bad as I feared.

Trump was Trump.

I got the impression the moderator gave Trump the worst of it but maybe he had it coming. Will have to watch it again to be sure.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I watched the whole thing and it reminded me of a couple of 12 year olds arguing in a school yard. You could ask Biden about anything from his tax policy to the space program and get 15 seconds of meaningless blather then an attack on Trump. Evidently the Democrats have no program except orange man bad, and we will fix everything by some miracle.
> 
> Trump wasn't much better. It is true he did have some claims of having done a good job over the last 3 1/2 years but he spent a lot of time interrupting and yelling. I would have liked to hear either of them lay out a coherent sensible platform.
> 
> ...


That's what's wrong with the DNC
I just hope the OToole does a better job than saying "Trudeau Bad"

People don't want a coherent sensible plan.
Trudeau didn't and he's won 2 elections.

Yeah the Joe Rogan thing will never happen, but it would be good. 
Look at his interviews, Bernie Sanders, Tulsi Gabbard, Andrew Yang. I think they're great interviews. You can't fake it with soundbites.


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

What a sh*tshow. Trump proved once again he's an arrogant self centered person. 
Biden was trying to get his points in, but was caught in his game. 
Both losers in my opinion.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

trump...by a TKO, in my humble opionion.
poor joe, he kept listening to trump heckle him outta one ear - instead of just keeping on talking.
and that laugh/ grin got a lityle tiresome.
the moderator debated him better!
I'd like to see trump up against someone who could really think on their feet, & give it back to him as good as he gives it....our own Danny Williams comes to mind lol!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I think people who watched the debate can form their own opinions on Trump and Biden, but I thought Chris Wallace did a stellar job as moderator.

I am hardly a supporter of the right wing or Fox News, but give Wallace a break. Who could have done a better job in that mess ?

I watch both CNN and Fox and both networks have a prime time lineup of "opinion" talking heads. None of them are unbiased journalists on either network.

But......CNN has good journalists in Dana Bash, John King, Kaitlyn Collins and others. Fox has good journalists in Chris Wallace, Bret Baier and others.

Watch them.........not the prime time talking heads like Cooper, Cuomo and Lemon on CNN and Carlson, Hannity and Ingraham on Fox.

As a retiree I can watch both networks during daytime hours, and they are quite different than their "look" during prime time hours.

So I will disagree with those on the left and right who say Chris Wallace lost control, was biased or did a poor job.

Good Lord........look at what he had to deal with for 90 minutes straight. It was a Jerry Springer show without the bouncers.

As far as I am concerned........Chris Wallace was the "winner" last night.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> I am hardly a supporter of the right wing or Fox News, but give Wallace a break. Who could have done a better job ?


A lot of people could have done better. Wallace asked Trump to disavow white violence but never asked Biden to disavow left violence.

Wallace let Biden refuse to answer if he'd pack the Supreme court.

Wallace let Biden lie when he said Hunter wasn't kicked out of the army.

Wallace asked Trump about his taxes but didn't ask Biden about his son getting $3.5 million from Russia.

Etc....


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Wallace asked the questions and Biden started to answer, but Trump kept interrupting and ranting and Wallace was not able to follow up the questions.

If Trump had shut up and let Wallace do his job and dig deeper into Biden's answers......the result could have been different.

I don't think respectable journalists are going to spend the entire debate chasing down conspiracy theories though.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Good thing that the moderator was from FOX news, otherwise the complete showdown would of been blamed as a left wing conspiracy.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Incorrect. Wallace made no effort to call Biden out on his lies. He just moved on to a different question. Wallace even repeated the "fine people" lie with a straight face.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hunter Biden was in the Naval Reserves and failed a drug test. He was removed from the Reserves, just as all sailors who fail drug tests are.

It was reported by the main stream media in 2014 and Hunter Biden made a public apology for his behavior.

It is a non-issue today and has nothing to do with Joe Biden running for President.

It is typical of the type of mud slinging nonsense that Trump engages in.









Joe Biden's Son Hunter Kicked Out of Navy for Cocaine


Vice President Joe Biden's son washed out of the Navy Reserve earlier because he tested positive for drugs , it was revealed on Thursday.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Prairie Guy said:


> A lot of people could have done better. Wallace asked Trump to disavow white violence but never asked Biden to disavow left violence.
> 
> Wallace let Biden refuse to answer if he'd pack the Supreme court.
> 
> ...


Actually, Wallace asked BOTH of them if they would ask their sides to wait until all the votes were in and accept the results, and stand down. Biden answered yes right away and went into something incoherent but I think some what related. Trump went into something less related, but understandable, clearly not answering the question, and then was asked again which he never really answered. 

We specifically analysed what we thought we heard as a family because none of us were totally sure on that point with Trump.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

sags said:


> It is typical of the type of mud slinging nonsense that Trump engages in.


Yes, because the Democrats have never slung any mud at Trump.

ltr


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I didn't really want to watch the debate. My 14 year old did, so we caught the last half. Both of them are awful in their own ways. Neither can debate, nor can make their points. Trump is better at attacking but we knew that. Both were lousy speakers, but better than we anticipated based on what we have seen in the past. Wallace was the best speaker and most clearly understood out the 3. 

Our conclusion is they both really are awful and the US is will further deteriorate. The best outcome in our opinion is Biden gets elected and his VP has to step in because of health or something. What a mess the US (and world is)


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

sags said:


> Hunter Biden was in the Naval Reserves and failed a drug test. He was removed from the Reserves, just as all sailors who fail drug tests are.
> 
> It was reported by the main stream media in 2014 and Hunter Biden made a public apology for his behavior.
> 
> ...


They say patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel. When asked to expound on his own record and how it justified him being President, Biden went straight to slinging mud and then into a patriotic rant about his son Beau. He knows that after 47 years in politics he can't run on his record, while after 3 1/2 years Trump can.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I didn't really want to watch the debate. My 14 year old did, so we caught the last half. Both of them are awful in their own ways. Neither can debate, nor can make their points. Trump is better at attacking but we knew that. Both were lousy speakers, but better than we anticipated based on what we have seen in the past. Wallace was the best speaker and most clearly understood out the 3. 

Our conclusion is they both really are awful and the US is will further deteriorate. The best outcome in our opinion is Biden gets elected and his VP has to step in because of health or something. What a mess the US (and world is)


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

My takeaway is, you would have to be crazy to want either of those lying twats in charge of your life and fortune. How anyone can want any government to have more than the minimum of power is beyond me.
Meanwhile the stock market is up like gangbusters. Go figure people.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I didn't really want to watch the debate. My 14 year old did, so we caught the last half. Both of them are awful in their own ways. Neither can debate, nor can make their points. Trump is better at attacking but we knew that. Both were lousy speakers, but better than we anticipated based on what we have seen in the past. Wallace was the best speaker and most clearly understood out the 3.
> 
> Our conclusion is they both really are awful and the US is will further deteriorate. The best outcome in our opinion is Biden gets elected and his VP has to step in because of health or something. What a mess the US (and world is)


I think it would be better to have Harris than Biden.
I'm not sure that's best case.

I think randomly picking a president from the population, or some mid level government bureaucrat would be much better. Maybe some Colonel from somewhere in the military, you know, someone who is capable of leadership, but isn't too political.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

sags said:


> Hunter Biden was in the Naval Reserves and failed a drug test. He was removed from the Reserves, just as all sailors who fail drug tests are.
> 
> It was reported by the main stream media in 2014 and Hunter Biden made a public apology for his behavior.
> 
> It is a non-issue today and has nothing to do with Joe Biden running for President.


Why is it a non-issue? Biden outright lied when he said it wasn't true...that's the real issue. Wallace refused to call him on his lie.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Just imagine how angry Trump is going to be when he loses the election?
I guess he will blame his loss on the fraudulent ballots and then perhaps have Proud Boys be pallbearers at his political funeral.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> Just imagine how angry Trump is going to be when he loses the election?
> I guess he will blame his loss on the fraudulent ballots and then perhaps have Proud Boys be pallbearers at his political funeral.


Imagine how angry Democrats will be when Biden loses the election.

Politics is getting very partisan and very divisive, and that's a HUGE problem.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Politics has always been partisan. It is the lack of decorum and common decency that is lacking today.

I think the tide turned when Obama won the election in a landslide and the Republicans immediately pledged to block everything he tried to do.

It has been all down hill from there.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

The media is going to shame the voters into voting for Biden. (Biden must grab 60% popular vote if he plans martial law before next summer.)

The media is going to run clips of how the world sees America.

The average German citizen feels sympathy for America now when once they were so admired.

‘Move to Canada’ searches explode during chaotic Trump-Biden debate


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Read a tweet from a German last night during the debate.

He said they were gathered at 2:30 a.m and drinking one beer for every lie that Trump said.

They planned on getting really drunk.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

sags said:


> Politics has always been partisan. It is the lack of decorum and common decency that is lacking today.
> 
> I think the tide turned when Obama won the election in a landslide and the Republicans immediately pledged to block everything he tried to do.
> 
> It has been all down hill from there.


If he was doing bad things, they had an obligation to try and block them.
Remember, the presidents job is to run the country, not pass legislation.

I would hope that Congress and the Senate work to block every bad action Trump takes.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> I think it would be better to have Harris than Biden.
> I'm not sure that's best case.
> 
> I think randomly picking a president from the population, or some mid level government bureaucrat would be much better. Maybe some Colonel from somewhere in the military, you know, someone who is capable of leadership, but isn't too political.


I think randomly picking a president from the CANADIAN population would yield better results. No matter who gets in, its' going to be crap show.

I agree about Harris, but I don't think the US is ready for a female president based on what I am seeing. The last few years has really set the US back in the social movements for equality for all. That's a different discussion


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

Plugging Along said:


> I think randomly picking a president from the CANADIAN population would yield


When Kennedy died in 1962, VP Johnson was easily sold to the American People with photos of Johnson and Mrs. Kennedy on the plane.
The propaganda had daily clips of Johnson prancing around like a bigger than life Texan and images in TV Land like a Paris Hilton movie star.
The media can sell any personality to the American People. If the media can sell a lifetime of wars, painting Harris as Mother Teresa is no problem at all.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

sags said:


> Politics has always been partisan. It is the lack of decorum and common decency that is lacking today.
> 
> I think the tide turned when Obama won the election in a landslide and the Republicans immediately pledged to block everything he tried to do.
> 
> It has been all down hill from there.


When did that happen? I don't recall anything like that. I do recall the Dems predicting it, but it never happened. They predicted the same thing when Hillary won in 2016 and when she lost they went apeshit and tried to tear down the Presidency with one conspiracy after another, the Russia lie, the impeachment hoax, Stormy Daniels, I can't remember all their bullshit but it began the day Trump was nominated and hasn't let up for one second since.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

james4beach said:


> There's a real betting market (a futures market) on elections, called the Iowa Electronic Markets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today the futures haven't changed much
DEM 0.745
REP 0.252

Interesting. The odds (as implied by the futures contracts) are down 1% for Democrats and down 10% for Republicans.

There is a theory that money-based markets like these are more accurate predictors than polls.

For example if you are positive Trump is going to win the popular vote, you can buy these futures and you would quadruple your money when it pays out $1


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm tempted by those odds. I think Trump's chances are a lot better than one in four.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I'm tempted by those odds. I think Trump's chances are a lot better than one in four.


To win the election yes, to win the popular vote, no.

Just like the last election Trump will win slim majorities in a number of states, and Biden will get massive wins in other states.
But if they're all or nothing for EC votes, it dosn't matter if you win 50%+1 or 99% of the vote in that state, it's the same number of EC votes.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

It looks like the polling is moving against Trump in states he needs to win. Still 5 weeks to go, but it is not looking good for his chances. Biden is up by 5-10 points in PA. Biden is even slightly ahead in Florida...


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

sags said:


> It is the lack of decorum and common decency that is lacking today.


They had that when they elected Obama. And, to a lesser degree, Carter and even George Bush. Besides those positives, Obama had the advantage of being relatively young, an excellent communicator and smart. Americans recognized this and that is why he won quite handily - twice. 

Now we have a blowhard clown vs a decent guy who is a poor communicator with not much charisma. Both not particularly smart old guys who likely can no longer think too straight. 

Why can't they find some younger blood with smarts to run their country?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Look at the photos of absentee ballots being mailed to the wrong address.

The election is going to be such a mess.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

agent99 said:


> They had that when they elected Obama. And, to a lesser degree, Carter and even George Bush. Besides those positives, Obama had the advantage of being relatively young, an excellent communicator and smart. Americans recognized this and that is why he won quite handily - twice.
> 
> Now we have a blowhard clown vs a decent guy who is a poor communicator with not much charisma. Both not particularly smart old guys who likely can no longer think too straight.
> 
> Why can't they find some younger blood with smarts to run their country?


Obama was practically unknown going into the 2008 election. He won the primary because nobody likes Hillary Clinton and he won the election because everyone was fed up with Bush. A stuffed dummy could have won that election.
Trump won the Republican primary thanks to Hillary Clinton's Pied Piper strategy then beat her in the election because he went out and campaigned to the people while she held fund raisers for millionaires and billionaires and called the voters a bunch of assholes, excuse me, I mean a basket of deplorables.
Biden has been in politics for 47 years and was known as a good speaker and campaigner but completely corrupt.
If Trump isn't smart he must be the luckiest son of a ***** to be born in the last million years. How else do you account for him making multi million dollar real estate deals, having a successful TV show for 15 years and winning the Presidency of the United States in the first election he ever ran in?
Biden had a long successful political career but now seems to be losing it to Alzheimer's. His speaking style has deteriorated over the last 5 or 10 years and his gaffes are becoming more common and more serious.

Trump is the same bloviating bullshitter he has always been. Neither better or worse. You can compare him today to speeches he made 10 years ago and the style is the same.

You can't take anything either of them says at face value. The difference is Biden will tell you the opposite of the truth and make it sound real, while Trump will exaggerate something that is more or less true.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

_"You can't take anything either of them says at face value. The difference is Biden will tell you the opposite of the truth and make it sound real, while Trump will exaggerate something that is more or less true"_

lol. that about sums it up!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds it quaint that the Dems are now talking about the "decorum" of Trump appointing a new Supreme Court justice when they have demonstrated the decorum of a pack of rabid hyenas for the last 3 1/2 years?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Democrats are angry because they kept bringing pillows to fist fights with the Republicans.

The Republicans used their lawful Constitutional rights to their full advantage to stack the courts and flick the middle finger to the Democrats.

Now the Democrats are whining that the Republicans didn't also bring pillows to the fist fight.

Forget about it. It is a done deal. The SCOTUS confirmation can't be stopped.......but it can be reversed.

What I would do if it was up to me and the Democrats win the Senate.........reduce the number of Supreme Court Judges to 6.

I wouldn't expand the court. I wouldn't worry about it. I would remove the last 3 appointees. If they just happen to be Conservative.......oh well.

Goodbye all of Trump's picks.......Gorsuch, Kavanaugh, and the new one. The court would be 3-3 liberal and conservative.

If they end up in a tie vote....good. There isn't enough consensus to make a ruling. One side should have to convince the other side on merit of the case.

Then I would change the Senate rules and re-introduce the filibuster, so the SCOTUS couldn't be increased without 60 votes in the Senate.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Am I the only one who finds it quaint that the Dems are now talking about the "decorum" of Trump appointing a new Supreme Court justice when they have demonstrated the decorum of a pack of rabid hyenas for the last 3 1/2 years?


And the republicans were saints toward Obama.


----------



## calm (May 26, 2020)

In the U.S., the constitution (1787) gave all the power to elected representatives, but in 1803 a rightwing justice changed the system all by his lonesome (Marbury versus Madison) and which gave all the power to the Supreme Court and said that it could strike down any law passed in congress.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Trump is the same bloviating bullshitter he has always been. Neither better or worse. You can compare him today to speeches he made 10 years ago and the style is the same.


Thanks for confirming that. Can't disagree!


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

andrewf said:


> And the republicans were saints toward Obama.


They pretty much were. And even legitimate criticisms were met with screams of "rayciss".


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

agent99 said:


> They had that when they elected Obama. And, to a lesser degree, Carter and even George Bush. Besides those positives, Obama had the advantage of being relatively young, an excellent communicator and smart.


A lot of people have claimed Obama was smart, but I've seen no evidence of that. He had a nice talking voice but without a teleprompter he was a bumbling fool.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Hope Hicks, one of Trump's closest advisors tested positive for COVID-19.

Now, both Trump and Melania have tested positive. I hope all three make a good recovery. This may throw a wrench into plans for further debates.









Donald Trump, Melania Trump test positive for coronavirus - National | Globalnews.ca


The positive results come after Hope Hicks, a top Trump aide, tested positive earlier Thursday.




globalnews.ca


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

One thing I heard in debate that doesn't seem to have been picked up on. (or maybe I just missed it) 

Trump said that unlike Dems, he would take on Big Pharma and their exorbitant drug costs. 

He would do this by sourcing low cost drugs from other countries. Isn't he the guy that wants to bring lost jobs back to the USA?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Bad week for Trump.....

Tax information released, poor debate, Melania audio saying "F+++ Christmas", top level aide goes berserk in Florida, trailing in polls, and now COVID.

I guess he could look at the bright side............what is it again ?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

calm said:


> In the U.S., the constitution (1787) gave all the power to elected representatives, but in 1803 a rightwing justice changed the system all by his lonesome (Marbury versus Madison) and which gave all the power to the Supreme Court and said that it could strike down any law passed in congress.


I thought it was always the role of judges to analyse conflicting laws.
Ideally the legislature shouldn't pass laws that conflict with other laws.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

This COVID flare up might throw a wrench in the plot to confirm ACB before election day. The Senate has no provision for remote voting, and several senators and ACB herself met with Trump and should all be isolating.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The VP debate on Wednesday, October 7 will be interesting and likely a sharp contrast from the Trump-Biden fiasco.

It will give Kamala Harris a chance to show Americans how a probable future Presidential candidate carries herself. 

I find it doubtful at this point, that Mike Pence has any future as a candidate. I think Trump's shadow will be too much of an overhang for him.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

andrewf said:


> This COVID flare up might throw a wrench in the plot to confirm ACB before election day. The Senate has no provision for remote voting, and several senators and ACB herself met with Trump and should all be isolating.


Getting a judge that can read and isn't willing to legislate from the bench is critically important going forward.

Honestly getting a good judge on SCOTUS is necessary, and almost every lockdown in the world has exemptions for essential activities.


----------

